# Extremely Jealous Dog



## schwob (Jan 11, 2016)

This is my dog Nanno. He's quiet...at least when he's the center of attention! He strongly dislikes the fact that he's not the only pet in the household anymore. He will scratch my leg and demands to be carried whenever I go near my fish, and will bark his head off when he sees my sister's parakeet :roll:


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Honey, he's not jealous of your fish, he wants their food, I have a little havanese that does the same thing, until she can snatch a whole jar of Betta bits and sneak off and eat it.
As for the parakeet, he's a Yorkshire Terrier, they are little hunters, IF he gets hold of it he'll kill it, not because he's jealous, it's because that's what terrier do. It's instinct, he's not a little human in a fur suit, he's a dog, they're predators.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Sounds like the dog needs to be trained.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

NickAu said:


> Sounds like the dog needs to be trained.


I was trying to be a bit more gentle, but, yeah, that.
:-D


----------



## Morty77 (May 27, 2020)

Haha, my was the same till i bought a cat. I've tried to make them friends and I guess i managed to do it... So, now he likes to play with cat and funny spends time. About breed, i've chose goldendoodle, because of my disease, I'm allergic, so it was hard to find a breed that with be convinient for me. I've read some articles about this breed that helped me to make right decision.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Post closed per Betta Fish Rules.

*12. Do not resurrect old threads.*
Do not post to a thread that has not received a reply in a year or more unless you are the original poster and wish to update. If you are not the original poster you must create a new thread but you may hyperlink the archived thread to continue an old discussion. Resurrected old threads will be closed. Also, please use "bumps" sparingly and do not bump your own thread unless a significant amount of time has passed without any response.


----------

